# Yahoo! E-mail Offers POP3 Free For Indian Users



## navjotjsingh (Aug 28, 2005)

Well this is not a news but a find from Me.

I will show some proofs which will tell you that POP3 is free for Yahoo! India Users.

First Proof: 

See the lines in this shot
*img225.imageshack.us/img225/4002/pop11zd.th.jpg
POP Access and Forwarding
Use Yahoo! as your permanent email address. Forward to another mail account, or download your Yahoo! messages to your POP3 mail client.

Note my mail id:navjotjsingh(at)yahoo.co.in

Second proof Shot
*img225.imageshack.us/img225/3334/pop23ph.th.jpg

Third Shot to show I am using free 1 GB Account note my id and match from above
*img179.imageshack.us/img179/8310/pop39vk.th.jpg

Fourth Shot see the options
*img179.imageshack.us/img179/4862/pop49lq.th.jpg

Fifth and last shot I download them
*img179.imageshack.us/img179/4570/pop52gx.jpg
*img218.imageshack.us/img218/2789/pop60ld.th.jpg

Check and tell me whether you have it or not.

So from now we do not have to rely on Yahoo! POPS.

One sentence needs to be considered by Yahoo! - check in shot no.2 which is



> As a Yahoo! Delivers member (you asked to receive special offers via when you registered with us), you can take advantage of email forwarding and POP access. Each one is free, exclusively for Yahoo! Delivers members.


----------



## harish_21_10 (Aug 28, 2005)

Hey navjot after seeing this post i immediately checked my mail options in yahoo and there it was POP3 AND FORWARDING but then there is one problem i am not able to get the settings for setting POP(fourth shot in ur post)The link are not working...so wanted u to post the settings for using POP in outlook...tnx


----------



## Techmastro (Aug 28, 2005)

I too use Yahoo account(free one)
I am able to recieve mails on outlook express.
No problems at all.


----------



## Biplav (Aug 28, 2005)

screenshot 1: i dont have that pop access and forwarding option only


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 28, 2005)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Well this is not a news but a find from Me.


 Really? ROFL. :roll: POP access for .co.in account is there since quite some time. Even when yahoo stopped POP access with its .com accounts, it continued (or forgot to discontinue ) POP with .co.in accounts. So there's nothing new in this.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 28, 2005)

Biplav said:
			
		

> screenshot 1: i dont have that pop access and forwarding option only



Well that's because 


> Yahoo! India gives you even more flexibility with two free features!
> 
> As a Yahoo! Delivers member (you asked to receive special offers via when you registered with us), you can take advantage of email forwarding and POP access. Each one is free, exclusively for Yahoo! Delivers members.



You may not have signed for offers at the time of signup. Bad Luck. Maybe in future all acc. will be converted to POP3 Free.

And tuxfan if it was free acc. to you from start then why everybody started running after Yahoo! POPs and why was this option missing earlier but was in Yahoo! China 1GB Acc. using the earlier tip.

They have added this feature recently in wake of Gmail. I still think why did they not publicize this offer. This is missing even in What's new Section.


----------



## Biplav (Aug 29, 2005)

yes mine is a .com account and not .co.in
sad but i will keep my yahoo pops~


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 29, 2005)

tuxfan I am dead sure that this option was not before and has been added recently. They offered free POP3 from July only this year. I tried earlier but POP3 did not worked earlier. So its a new thing and should have been added to What's New Section. 

ALso if you care to search the forum many users have said that .co.in accounts don't have free POP3 unless they use Yahoo! POPS.


----------



## adit_sen (Aug 29, 2005)

Y dont u ppl ever search???


----------



## adit_sen (Aug 29, 2005)

old stuff man...i had posted this ages ago...
run a search.....
and if im not mistaken....u can only get the option if u set ur yahoo content to 'US-English'. 
@biplav....go to acc info and set ur content to US-English...and u shud b good 2 go


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 29, 2005)

Another shot from me for you adit_sen

*img358.imageshack.us/img358/2375/pop79eb.th.jpg

Don't double post.

And this is for those who don't know. That must have cleared my thread's purpose.


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 29, 2005)

Mr. navjotjsingh, 
You can report one post of what the double post is. No need to report both the post. Deleted tuxfan's post but not adit_sen's post as he has different content in the posts.


----------



## adit_sen (Aug 29, 2005)

woah...woah....no need to get all angry bout it mann...
i jus posted what i knew....
sheesh....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 29, 2005)

hay... when i download the Yahoo Mail to my outlook exprees or thunderbird... *all the email in Yahoo Inbox gets deleted after it is truncefard to my local mail box*... grrrr... i want my emails in both places...

is there any way to configure yahoo mail to do so???


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 29, 2005)

You deleted both his posts. That's bad. Atleast 1 should have been there. Sorry for reporting both of them. Will keep in mind in future.

@adit_sen Sorry for being rude

@saurav_cheeta Use the option in Outlook Express or thunderbird to keep the messages on server. There must be option somewhere. Find it please.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 29, 2005)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> @saurav_cheeta Use the option in Outlook Express or thunderbird to keep the messages on server. There must be option somewhere. Find it please.



as far as i know... that option stays in the mail service provider side... as it is on Gmail or my older ISPs like VSNL or Sify.... cant find any thing like that in Mail clint software... any way... if u know how to do that in Outlook then pls post it here....


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 29, 2005)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> You deleted both his posts. That's bad. Atleast 1 should have been there. Sorry for reporting both of them. Will keep in mind in future.


OHH... I remember very well as to deleting only one post, some other mod would have deleted that.  tuxfan... there was a mistake.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 29, 2005)

In Outlook 2003 Go to Tools>>E-mail Accounts>>View or Change existing e-mail accounts>><your yahoo! account>>>Change>>More Settings>>Advanced>>

Check the option Leave messages on the server and you can select more advanced options also.

In Outlook Express Go to Tools>>Accounts>>Mail>><Your Yahoo! Acc><<Properties>>Advanced>>

Check the option Leave messages on the server and you can select more advanced options also.


----------



## Biplav (Aug 31, 2005)

adit_sen said:
			
		

> old stuff man...i had posted this ages ago...
> run a search.....
> and if im not mistaken....u can only get the option if u set ur yahoo content to 'US-English'.
> @biplav....go to acc info and set ur content to US-English...and u shud b good 2 go


mine is us only.
still doesnt work!


----------



## Ashis (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for the Info but I use to use Yahoo Pops & now after It was made free I have been using it since 1 Month 





> mine is us only.
> still doesnt work!



Go to *edit.yahoo.com/config/set_intl & change Ur self to Indian


----------

